# How to fix this shed roof?



## ilyaz (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a *wooden garden shed* that's about 15 years old. Still quite solid but the edges of the roof are rotting. As the result we have squirrels squatting inside the shed every winter. Plus the whole roof will eventually... well, rot, of course.

What's the best way to fix it? "Best": not overly expensive or time consuming but that will allow me to use this shed for at many years (or until the walls rot, whichever comes first )

One complication is the chestnut tree growing right above the roof. Wasn't there when we originally built the shed. Will I need to cut it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2017)

It looks like it is time to remove all the bad wood below the roof and also the roofing and replace all sheathing that is bad. I would then suggest new shingle job or better a steel roof. I would then redo the lower areas with replacing the painted wood with aluminum or vinyl. 

Depends on how much the shed means to you and how good you want to make the repair. A couple years ago I re-roofed my garage and didn&#8217;t value the garage high enough to the cost of the full blown repair and I had the roofing gone over with a steel roof and left the old wood in place. It has worked out ok and I have a dry usable building without the 4X cost of doing it the right way.


----------



## ilyaz (Aug 27, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> It looks like it is time to remove all the bad wood below the roof and also the roofing and replace all sheathing that is bad. I would then suggest new shingle job or better a steel roof. I would then redo the lower areas with replacing the painted wood with aluminum or vinyl.



Will the steel roof last longer than a properly done wooden roof with shingles? 

Do you think there is a way to do this without cutting the tree?



bud16415 said:


> Depends on how much the shed means to you and how good you want to make the repair. A couple years ago I re-roofed my garage and didnt value the garage high enough to the cost of the full blown repair and I had the roofing gone over with a steel roof and left the old wood in place. It has worked out ok and I have a dry usable building without the 4X cost of doing it the right way.



Well, the shed has a bit of sentimental value. But from a practical standpoint neither building a new shed or installing a prefab one is a good option for us for various reasons. Also it seems that only/mostly the roof is rotting, the rest of the shed is good.

One thing I do want to add when I replace/fix it is gutters. I think not having them originally was the main reason for the rot.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 27, 2017)

If the missing blocks between the rafters were omitted for ventilation, then install hrdw. cloth in several, to keep the tree rats out.

Pull the roof and the rotted sheating, replace and reroof.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 28, 2017)

You could work around the tree, but I think that one limb should go. Shade and debris is hard on the roof, plus when that limb goes it will take your shed and contents with it. 

A metal roof will hold up longer than shingles IMO and in an area with moisture, leaves and shade it will last much longer, again IMO. 

Gutters are a mixed blessing as they will take the water away from the base of your shed they will also get clogged with leaves and can back water up. I don&#8217;t think your problem was caused by lack of gutters.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2017)

Remove the branch at least.
Then just start cutting away the rot. replace the rafter tails with 4 ft pieces screwed along side old add a liner (2x4 across ends of rafters). and add new sheeting where required. 
Make a flashing that goes under the roofing and covers the liner. Then the roof of your choice.


----------



## ilyaz (Aug 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> You could work around the tree, but I think that one limb should go. Shade and debris is hard on the roof, plus when that limb goes it will take your shed and contents with it.



Yes, great point. This tree is actually rooted in our neighbor's yard and used to have a split trunk until the neighbor removed one above his property so now all that remains is what above the shed.



bud16415 said:


> A metal roof will hold up longer than shingles IMO and in an area with moisture, leaves and shade it will last much longer, again IMO.



Do they make aluminum roofs? Otherwise won't steel rust pretty quickly?



bud16415 said:


> Gutters are a mixed blessing as they will take the water away from the base of your shed they will also get clogged with leaves and can back water up. I dont think your problem was caused by lack of gutters.



Yeah, another great point. Why do you think it happened in the first place? Something wrong with the way the edges of the roof were made? Cuz I don't want to repeat the same error.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2017)

The rafter tails were left exposed to water coming off the roof and no sunshine to dry stuff out will have caused that.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 28, 2017)

They do make aluminum roofing and the steal roofing is pre-painted. There are also plastic products some are translucent and will allow light to get in the shed. The pre-painted roofing is rated for 40 years, many are older than that. They come in a variety of colors. 

I think Neal has it correct. Not the best grade of material and poor construction and design allowing wicking. Add that to shade and not drying out and leaves etc. 

If that&#8217;s what is left of the tree get it down.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2017)

The main part of the roof looks solid enough to walk on a bring the tree down in pieces.


----------



## ilyaz (Aug 28, 2017)

nealtw said:


> The main part of the roof looks solid enough to walk on a bring the tree down in pieces.



Well, I just need to convince my wife that we need to remove it. Somehow the idea of that tree falling on my head while I am in the shed does not strike her as something terrible.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 28, 2017)

Apparently, it her turn to learn how to mow the lawn and trim the hedges, this year.


----------

